# Weight loss.



## joboco (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi guys 

Not been around for a while, and I know you have missed me, (like a hole in the head).
Of late my diet has gone to the dogs, And I would like your help in correcting this.
For those that don,t know.
Height 6'5
LBM 180lb
BF  about 20%
At the moment I'm trying to loose some fat, no surprise there.
Workout 3 day a week.

Below is a typical day,s diet.

Meal 1 =  2 tea spoons coconut oil, 6 full eggs scrambled or boiled, 2 slices of toast.

Meal 2 =  1 scoop whey protein.

Meal 3 =  200g chicken, 1 banana.

Meal 4 =  1 tin tuna.

Meal 5 =  1 scoop whey protein  +  30g oats on training days.

Meal 6 =  2 very lean beef burgers, 1 onion cooked in 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil.

Meal 7 =  200g low fat cottage cheese, 4 tablespoons of peanut butter.

Total cals = 2,593

Fats = 127.3 g   =  44%

Carbs = 81.2 g   =  12%

Protein = 278.8 g = 44%

Any comments welcome even the funny ones I know Ill get.


----------



## Marat (Mar 26, 2011)

What are your maintenance cals? I presume it's around 3000?

Also, you're welcome to eat fewer meals if you find it more comfortable than the seven that you're eating now.


----------



## joboco (Mar 26, 2011)

Marat said:


> What are your maintenance cals? I presume it's around 3000?
> 
> Also, you're welcome to eat fewer meals if you find it more comfortable than the seven that you're eating now.


 

Sorry did i miss that one.
Yes 3000.
Id rather eat more often.
But do you think the diet is OK or should I change anything.


----------



## joboco (Mar 26, 2011)

Any more advise.


----------



## Kagigi (Mar 26, 2011)

When I cut I'm at 1750 cal and 5 day a week workout...cardio and high rep low weight.
I'm  6ft 210 and currently 18% 

I would cut the coconut oil and PB - IMO


----------



## joboco (Mar 26, 2011)

Kagigi said:


> When I cut I'm at 1750 cal and 5 day a week workout...cardio and high rep low weight.
> I'm 6ft 210 and currently 18%
> 
> I would cut the coconut oil and PB - IMO


 
Thanks dude,

I thought coconut oil was a good fat and good to have. PB yes I agree, I will cut it out.


----------



## gamma (Mar 26, 2011)

I would say cut PB,bread(toast) ,the egg yellows forsure and even the banana. jus my 2 cents .


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 26, 2011)

not to steal the thread, but explinations of why certain things should be cut would be awsome, im all ears in these threads, and the info will help steer people to better alternatives instead of maybe picking somthing that is different but just as bad...


----------



## Built (Mar 26, 2011)

Kagigi said:


> When I cut I'm at 1750 cal and 5 day a week workout...cardio and high rep low weight.
> I'm  6ft 210 and currently 18%



You think high-reps with low weight and a ton of cardio on a very low calorie diet is a good way to cut? Really?


Kagigi said:


> I would cut the coconut oil and PB - IMO


Why? These are both healthy fats!



joboco said:


> Thanks dude,
> 
> I thought coconut oil was a good fat and good to have. PB yes I agree, I will cut it out.


They're both good. Nothing to worry about with either. 



gamma said:


> I would say cut PB,bread(toast) ,the egg yellows forsure and even the banana. jus my 2 cents .


And again, why? What's special about PB, bread, and egg yolks that makes them inappropriate for cutting? Egg yolks are good for you. 



RedWindsor said:


> not to steal the thread, but explinations of why certain things should be cut would be awsome, im all ears in these threads, and the info will help steer people to better alternatives instead of maybe picking somthing that is different but just as bad...


Exactly. To the OP, please read the homework 1 link in my sig - you'll probably find the answers to a lot of your questions in there.


----------



## Kagigi (Mar 27, 2011)

I knew the flames were coming on that post. Yes that cutting style works for me at high bodyfat, not saying for everyone, every time or lower body fat.

All good fats agreed, just alot of cals in them.


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2011)

Kagigi, perhaps you misunderstood. I didn't suggest it wouldn't work - it does, and well - for weight-loss. While significantly over-fat, pretty much anything that increases the deficit will work. But by ditching the fats, you're doing little to support endocrine function and by only training light weights, you're doing little to retain muscle. The leaner you get, the more problematic this will become. 

My .02 CDN


----------



## joboco (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for your reply,s.

When dropping fat I always train heavy. 

I was just wondering if the fat/carb/protein balance was OK. My intention is to run low carb Sunday to Friday and eat more carbs on Saturday.


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2011)

Seems like a good plan to me. Pay attention to your appetite. You may find (as many do) that as you lean out, you do better eating larger meals less frequently.


----------



## joboco (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Built, I can always rely on you.


----------



## Kagigi (Mar 27, 2011)

Built said:


> Kagigi, perhaps you misunderstood. I didn't suggest it wouldn't work - it does, and well - for weight-loss. While significantly over-fat, pretty much anything that increases the deficit will work. But by ditching the fats, you're doing little to support endocrine function and by only training light weights, you're doing little to retain muscle. The leaner you get, the more problematic this will become.
> 
> My .02 CDN



Agreed..btw I eat solid coconut oil out of the jar with a spoon...yum.


----------



## joboco (Mar 28, 2011)

I do too, unless I'm having scrambled egg then it goes in the eggs.


----------



## joboco (Apr 19, 2011)

Just an update on diet. Iv changed a few thing round a bit.

Meal: 1 = 4 boiled/scrambled egg, 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil.

Meal: 2 = Whey protein shake 40g.

Meal: 3 = 100g chicken, salad, cup of green tea.

Meal: 4 = 129g of tinned tuna,onion, 1 table spoon low fat mayonnaise, 2 cloves raw garlic.

Meal: 5 pre workout = 4 boiled eggs.

Post workout whey protein 60g, 30g oats, 300ml skimmed milk.

Meal: 6 = 300g low fat cottage cheese, 3 spoons of peanut butter.

On none training day's I miss out the 30g oats and increase protein, but dont go above 2,200 cals for the day.

Fats:         = 96.8g
Carbs:       = 64.8g
Protein:     = 255.8g
Total cals: = 2,172

Using this + 30-45 minutes on none training days first thing in a morning on an empty stomach, I have lost 5lb 1st week, water?
and 2.5lb week 2.
Weight now is 245lb.


----------



## joboco (Apr 19, 2011)

joboco said:


> Just an update on diet. Iv changed a few thing round a bit.
> 
> Meal: 1 = 4 boiled/scrambled egg, 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> ...


 

That should read.

Using this diet + 30-45 minutes cardio on a treadmill.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 19, 2011)

I think you're cutting too many calories at the beggining. Do you do a "carbs up" day?


----------



## joboco (Apr 19, 2011)

Robalo said:


> I think you're cutting too many calories at the beggining. Do you do a "carbs up" day?


 
I forgot that one.

Yes Saturday I have a Potato/rice/pasta, depends what the rest of family are having but all are good for me.
The only thing is I dont go over my daily calories, just swap fats for carbs. 

Do you think that will be OK?


----------



## Robalo (Apr 19, 2011)

joboco said:


> I forgot that one.
> 
> Yes Saturday I have a Potato/rice/pasta, depends what the rest of family are having but all are good for me.
> The only thing is I dont go over my daily calories, just swap fats for carbs.
> ...



Yes,that should be sufficient to raise leptin and refill muscle and liver glucogen. Some people do just one meal at night with a lot of carbs and others do an entire day. You'll just have to see wich one is better to you


----------



## joboco (Apr 19, 2011)

Robalo thanks for the input.


----------



## Klutch (Apr 21, 2011)

What about veggies? U don't eat any of them...To balance your alkaline for health.


----------



## joboco (Apr 21, 2011)

Klutch said:


> What about veggies? U don't eat any of them...To balance your alkaline for health.


 
I missed that out. 
Yes at least once a day I have dark green leafy veg and carrots.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 23, 2011)

6 small meals a day,and plenty of workout,as in calorie burning exercises,will help you maintain


----------



## Built (Apr 23, 2011)

jasjotbains said:


> 6 small meals a day,and plenty of workout,as in calorie burning exercises,will help you maintain


No spam please.


----------



## Steve Austin (Apr 25, 2011)

To gain and loose weight is like magic ball for me.I gain weight in few months and its also not too difficult to loose my weight.But whenever I loose my weight ,my hair becomes rough and dull.Whats the real reason behind this.
Want to be told by a hair specialist/dermatologist/physician/stylist.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 26, 2011)

Built said:


> No spam please.



I follow it  wasnt meant to be spam..anyways sorry


----------



## joboco (Apr 30, 2011)

Well here I am 9 days later and 2lb heavier.

I've not been in the gym since my last post and Ive eaten rubbish.

New life starts on Monday.


----------



## joboco (May 3, 2011)

Well Monday went a little like this.

AM on an empty stomach, 45min treadmill followed by.

Meal 1, 3 scrambled eggs, 1tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil.

Meal 2, 40g protein shake. 

Meal 3, 200g chicken breast, salad no dressing.

Meal 3, 129g tuna, salad no dressing.

Meal 4, 40g protein shake, 300g skimmed milk.

Meal 5, 300g of low fat cottage cheese, 50g peanut butter.

Calories = 2,060.

Fat = 95.8g.

Carbs = 38.5g.

Protein = 250.9g.


----------



## joboco (May 4, 2011)

Tuesday as above.


----------



## joboco (May 5, 2011)

WTF not you again.


----------



## NeilPG (May 5, 2011)

How much cardio do you have planned?


----------



## joboco (May 5, 2011)

Lifting 3 day a week.

Treadmill various speeds from 3mph to running at 8mph, for 45minutes 3 mornings a weeks on an empty stomach.


----------



## Alex112 (May 5, 2011)

Hi every one i am new in the forum and it is my first post and joboco your routine is good and i think you don't need any further recommendations and good work man.


----------



## Alex112 (May 7, 2011)

Alex112 said:


> Hi every one i am new in the forum and it is my first post and joboco your routine is good and i think you don't need any further recommendations and good work man.



chicago boot camp


----------



## jasjotbains (May 7, 2011)

joboco said:


> Tuesday as above.



Hey any good news for us?? Since me too busy with my exams and my diet is going awry too  might as well follow yours


----------



## jasjotbains (May 11, 2011)

AbelAbbot said:


> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]  http://www.weightloss.com.au/articles/healthy-diets/healthy-hydration.htmDrinking water before your meal will partially fill your stomach and may reduce your hunger levels, because often when we think we are feeling hunger, our body is actually telling us that it is getting dehydrated and needs some water.



Very true. I read somewhere that whenever you feel hungry,drink 1 glass of water.Then you will truly know if you are actually hungry or dehydrated


----------



## joboco (May 12, 2011)

Well here I am again. A little confused but that's the story of my life.

My weight is not budging but my waist in slowly getting smaller.
I know some said not to train arm but I have been, and they have increased from 15.25in to 15.50in in 2 weeks.
All this on 2200 Cal's a day?


----------



## jasjotbains (May 13, 2011)

joboco said:


> my waist in slowly getting smaller.
> I know some said not to train arm but I have been, and they have increased from 15.25in to 15.50in in 2 weeks.
> All this on 2200 Cal's a day?



Nice to hear that joboco


----------



## Arra (May 13, 2011)

joboco- the last diet you posted looks good- but with a LBM of 180 why 250 grams of protein? Though if you're going to have that low of carbs you might as well up the fat intake as well. You could always dress your salad with olive oil to do so.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

250g of protein with 180 lbs lean mass looks good to me. You don't think so Arra?


----------



## Arra (May 13, 2011)

Built said:


> 250g of protein with 180 lbs lean mass looks good to me. You don't think so Arra?


I'm just used to the regular old 1g/lbs of LBM. Just a suggestion really, it's not batshit insane or anything, just figured he could exchange some of the protein for fat.


----------



## Built (May 13, 2011)

Ah, I see.

Anything up to 2g/lb lean mass is just fine. Bulking, this is generally not necessary - it's really more of an issue when cutting. 

1g/lb lean mass is sufficient, but minimal. Cutting I personally like to go much higher than this, to protect lean mass and importantly, to mitigate hunger: protein is very satiating.


----------



## joboco (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input people.

As i've never cut before my LBM is a bit of a guess really, Iv used the body calipers but get a slightly different reading every time.

That's why I'm keeping my protein higher, plus I though higher protein would make the body work harder thus increasing the metabolic rate.


----------

